# Movies



## Tabitha (Mar 4, 2008)

I do the blockbuster online thing & LOVE it!

My que is empty though. Can anyone suggest a few good movies? We like most anything EXCEPT graphic bloody gore or slapstick.

My fav movie in a very long time was Marie Antoinette with Kirsten Dunst.


----------



## Neil (Mar 4, 2008)

Tab as a Christian I have a very hard time finding movies to watch so most of the time my wife picks them. One we just watched from Blockbuster was The invasion with Nicole Kidman, its kinda sci-fi but not a bad remake of Body snatchers.


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Mar 6, 2008)

I like period movies, so... (click on links to Amazon info).


Washington Square
House of Mirth


----------



## The Queen (Mar 12, 2008)

How about Snow White?


----------



## IanT (Mar 13, 2008)

oooh i love movies...had no cable for a few years, so Im well versed in movies...for the most part (im sure others have waaaaaay better knowledge than me.)


some i enjoyed:

The Prestige

Elizabeth (just saw this the other night...very good..about the Virgin Queen)

1984

Braveheart (may be a little bloody at times)

The Godfather (I II III) (ditto)

Lethal weopon 4

(when it comes out...Vantage point....WOW good movie)

hmmm what else....I know so many but I watch a lot of comedy movies you may not be into...such as Grandmas Boy, SuperBad..


what do you think??


also I reccommend if you like Led Zepplin, rent some of the live concert vids, cooooool


or Jethro Tull (I was named after Ian Anderson!)--wonder if anyone has ever listened/hearf of them??


theyve got a lot of good surf videos you can rent too (not sure if your into that type of thing!)



cant think of any more at this time but im sure ill chime in with a few others!


----------



## Missjulesdid (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as Ian, I haven't had cable for six years (I cancelled it because the girls were watching too much TV.. I'm the meanest parent in the world... now that they're grown, I still haven't bothered to get the cable back!)
I just rented  "Dan in Real Life"  and I really liked it. The Holiday with Kate winslet and jack black was really good to....

Here are a few of my faves although they are not that recent:

Billy Elliot
Little Miss Sunshine
American History X (some sex, and terrible violence beware)
The Illusionist
Rounders (mainly because it has my pretend celebrity boyfriend edward norton)
Good Will Hunting- Casey Afleck is awesome in this movie, and the soundtrack with all the elliot smith songs is amazing.. 
Men of Honor- Roberth Dinero and cuba gooding jr.. Predictable but very good
Cider house rules (warning very strong themes here including abortion) Excellent adaptation of John Irving's book. Loved it.
Swingers- Vince Vaughn is so money baby.
Escape from new york... an oldie but a goodie
Donnie Darko

And sports movies get their own category...recommended sports movies:

Miracle (hockey)
Rudy (football)
Glory Road(basketball) kids love it
Hoosiers(basketball)
Reversal (wrestling)very low budget but very well done
Remember the Titans (football) kids  love it
Breaking Away (bicycle) young dennis quaid is in this by the way
Cutting edge (figure skating) corny and predictable. It is not a great movie, yet strangly I have seen it many many times, and I love it.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 20, 2008)

Elizabeth just came in the mail, we have not watched it yet though.


----------



## IanT (Mar 20, 2008)

awesome!! You will enjoy that movie! it is verrry awesome!!


OOh got some more ideas, if you like comedy...

some oldies:


Throw mamma from the train (GREAT MOVIE)

weekend at bernies (any of the series)

The pink panther, the revenge of the pink pather (the classic old ones..NOT the remake..it SUCKED)..."yeees my nem ees inspektor cluseau, i see you have a minkey....(a minkey???) ...yes...a minkey! that ees what I said.."

get some of the old honeymooners shows...those are awesome as well


or some of the old little rascals..always made me laugh...those kids were sooooo cute! (you like pickles??....my mom makes me eat em'...lol i loved that line i dont know why..)


anything with jackie gleason in it will be aweeeeeesome as well...cant remember what the name of it is but the one where he was a retired diver or something and he does the triple wammy back flip or whatever he calls it...lol that was awesome (little help here???)


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey....Missjulesdid...I'll fight you for Ed Norton.  :wink:   He's my pretend boyfriend too!!!! 

I will give money a try.  Once I'm sitting still I usually fall asleep though.  I think I had to watch prestige about 6 times before I saw the whole thing.  I kept trying and it was worth it.  Great movie!

Joanne


----------



## IanT (Mar 21, 2008)

It took me like 3 times plus my girlfriends commentary to even know what was going on/what had happened in the prestige!~! lol


that was brain teaser for sure!


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 21, 2008)

HAHAHA....I just reread my post...I think I was half asleep when I wrote it.  What I meant to say is that I will give ANYTHING a try.....    I need a vacation!

joanne


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey Ian I think it was called the Triple Lindy!  Or was that the one Rodney Dangerfield did in Back to School?  hmmm......


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 21, 2008)

I have to say Dragon...you crack me up! 

joanne


----------



## IanT (Mar 21, 2008)

yeah i think i got the names mixed up (horrible with actors names!!)...yeahhh the TRIPLE LINDY!!! lol


defiantely a good movie...back to school is goooood.

Jackie gleason is from where again?? is that the hooneymooners dude??


im making myself confused lol!

oops!!


----------



## Missjulesdid (Mar 21, 2008)

Joanne, 
If you haven't seen Down in the Valley, The 25th hour , and the Painted Veil starring our boy, you must go rent them immediately. 

They're not well known films, but they're all good, and very different from each other. He's so versitile, kind of reminds me of Daniel Day Lewis in that respect. 

The man is pretty nearly perfect. Yale graduate, Golden Globe winner, Activist for affordable housing and renewable energy, he takes the subway, he makes soap, and my Danielle says he's a good tipper too. (she cut his hair once). The only thing I can find wrong with him is that he dated Courtney Love!


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 21, 2008)

MissJulesDid,

We all have our flaws!  I haven't seen those movies but I will be watching them very soon indeed.

All I have to say is our boy in American History X.....well hello there! :wink:   

Joanne


----------



## gallerygirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Little Miss Sunshine was an awesome movie missjulesdid!!!  I recently re-watched Everything Illuminated, also a great movie.  I have a hard time going to movies or even renting them to watch at home, it's the time committment thing, so it has to come highly recommended for me to watch.  We just bought and watched "Into the Wild" - the book is wonderful, by Bill Bryson and the movie was directed by Sean Penn.  It's a true story.  Worth the watch. k


----------



## Mandy (Apr 10, 2008)

gallerygirl said:
			
		

> Little Miss Sunshine was an awesome movie missjulesdid!!!  I recently re-watched Everything Illuminated, also a great movie.  I have a hard time going to movies or even renting them to watch at home, it's the time committment thing, so it has to come highly recommended for me to watch.  We just bought and watched "Into the Wild" - the book is wonderful, by Bill Bryson and the movie was directed by Sean Penn.  It's a true story.  Worth the watch. k



I was actually just going to suggest Into the Wild as well. I just watched it the other night and LOVED it. 

Also, a few others i love:

Amelia
Waking Life
Garden State
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless mind
Fear and loathing in las vegas
Memento
Oceans 11
Moulin Rouge


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 10, 2008)

Mandy - did you find it odd that Into The Wild was shunned????  Where we are, it didn't EVEN make it into the theaters and when it came to Columbus, it was here for a very short period of time.  Sean Penn did a wonderful job directing it.  I have to correct myself tho....Bill Bryson did NOT write Into the Wild, It was written by Jon Krakaur.  DUH!!  k


----------

